# 2 things on buying online cheap cds/dvds and security



## car (30 Oct 2003)

Firstly, check out [broken link removed]
the media section is selling uptodate dvds for US1.99 dollars and music cds for US99 cents.  Theres a delivery charge of 99 cents per cd.  
Dunno how reliable they are so gonna buy a sample to see.
Secondly, In checking out buying, I was a bit nervous about handing over my CC details to a dodgy looking Aisian site so contacted AIB CC centre where they kindly directed me to their transact online facility thru their 24hr website.  Register, then download a little app to the pc, tweak the config and hey presto an individual card number for each transaction where you set the limit that can be spent.  The most you can lose is the limit you set.


----------



## davelerave (30 Oct 2003)

they must be counterfeit at that price


----------



## Alan Moore (30 Oct 2003)

*Counterfeit....*

.... hardly. Is the Mona "Liza" really worth 110 dollars. Sounds about right. If you do order (and I don't suggest you do - is handling counterfeit a criminal offence?) I suspect that your DVD will have to be Multi-Region.


----------



## Skinflint (30 Oct 2003)

*.*

That link doesn't work. Did you mean www.vietnamonlinestore.com ? I can't decide between the Mickey Mouse and the Mona Liza (sic.) myself. What would somebody with taste, like CJH or Denis O'Brien, go for do you reckon? Reminds me of all those small ads in the Evening Press years ago selling Stradivarius fiddles for next to nothing.


----------



## Dec (30 Oct 2003)

*DVDs*

Can't get into the media section. Why?


----------



## car (31 Oct 2003)

*vietnam online store*

sorry about the link, it was indeed www.vietnamonlinestore.com
I was posted the link, and I too couldnt get into the media section.  I had to create a login by trying to buy something in the general store section.  I told this to the guy who posted me the link and he said to try a generic login name of "media" with a password of "vos".  This should get you in, but if purchasing anything you'll need to create your account.  My posting buddy got the un/pw off it off another forum.

However...., after selecting all the dvds and cds you could want in a lifetime I went to buy them where I found you could only purchase with moneygram, bank orders or western union, NO visa.  A little put out at this so mailed several contact address on the site yesterday to try and purchas with CC but still awaiting reply.  Why would someone not take visa?


----------



## davelerave (31 Oct 2003)

*Re: vietnam online store*

[broken link removed] had a peculiar ring to it alright


----------



## capaill (31 Oct 2003)

*Re: vietnam online store*

Folks

I would be cautious when purchasing items via the Internet using Western Union or bank orders.  This is often used by Internet defrauders to get your money.  You order your items, send your money and never see your goods or money again.  Money sent via bank orders or Western Union cannot be retrieved or traced.

A number of people on Ebay have been stung purchasing goods using Western Union only for the goods never to arrive.

I would treat this with a great deal of caution.  Remembet "if it is too good to be true ...."

C


----------



## Bamboo (31 Oct 2003)

*"why would anyone not take visa?"*

Because the other options (cheque, Western union, bank draft) can be converted into cash before you become suspicious that your order may not arrive.  You may as well send notes for all the security these payment methods offer.  

On the other hand, payment by visa (or any credit card) allows you up to 60 days to dispute an entry that appears on your statement.  If you have not received the goods to which the entry on your statement relates, you simply inform the CC company who will ask the retailer for evidence that thay are entitled to the money sought.  If they haven't evidence that the items were delivered, the CC company has no right to seek it from you. 

There is no need for you as customer to resolve the matter yourself with the retailer.  

This legitimate entitlement is not one the CC companies will necessarily encourage you to avail of for reasons of the additional workload it places on them.  However, they have no option if a dispute arises.  

What you receive every month is a statement, not a bill and your terms and conditions allow you to query any item that appears on it within a certain timeframe, normally 60 days.


----------



## rainyday (31 Oct 2003)

*Re: "why would anyone not take visa?"*



> If they haven't evidence that the items were delivered, the CC company has no right to seek it from you.


I don't think it is quite that simple. The credit card terms & conditions usually allow them to debit the account, once you have authorised the debit. So if they can produce evidence that you have authorised the charge, the credit card company can step out of the dispute. In the non-online environment, this involves producing a docket. I'm not sure exactly what evidence is required in a credit card environment.

Having said that, the credit card companies generally seem to take a pro-consumer line is cases of fraud, and will usually not expect you to pay the disputed amount. But I wouldn't enter a transaction with the assumption that 'I can always just dispute the transaction' if you don't like the product.


----------



## capaill (31 Oct 2003)

*Re: "why would anyone not take visa?"*

Interestingly I had a browse of the www.vietnamonlinestore.com website.

If I want to buy the Mona Liza, I can do so by CC.  But if I want to buy DVDs etc. I can't use my CC !!  The plot thickens.  

Also point to note when dealing with any online web site is
(a) Make sure that all communications are secure.  This is indicated by a padlock symbol on the bottom right of your browser window when you are accessing a secure server.
(b) Try and determine how the company you are dealing with protect your information.  Once you submit your CC details they are stored in a database somewhere.  Is that database secure so that only authorised people access it?  Will the company honour your privacy, i.e. sell your personal details onto others?

You would not give your CC to a shady looking street dealer to purchase goods. The same caution should be applied when purchasing online.

C


----------



## Ishmael Whale (31 Oct 2003)

*Re: 'Why would anyone not take VISA'*

I think you're right, Rainyday. Typically what your Credit Card T&Cs allow is for you to deny that you authorised a particular payment. But if you did authorise the payment there is no clear way back. There is a world of difference between someone fraudulently charging things to your credit card and you yourself handing your details over to a dodgy trader.


----------



## Bamboo (31 Oct 2003)

*..*

If you authorised the payment, you did so on the basis that something would be provided in return.  If it hasn't been provided, you can reasonably advise the CC company not to pay - to allow them to do otherwise makes no sense.  

I'm not suggesting that this facility should be used in cases where you simply don't like what you have been provided with but in cases where the discharge of a contract hasn't been effected (i.e. where the retailer hasn't provided an item) I think it's reasonable to advise your CC company that you're not prepared to pay. 

The alternative is to pay up and settle the matter yourself with your Vietnamese retailer.  I know which route I'd take.


----------



## Ishmael Whale (31 Oct 2003)

*Re: ..*

Bamboo

Bear in mind that if you authorise a transaction to be applied to your account, then you are telling them to give that merchant the money. All your card issuer needs to know is that you are giving them the instruction. It’s not for them to decide if you have received some good or service, or if the product is up to scratch. All they want to know is that you have authorised the transaction, and not someone pretending to be you. It is up to the punter to determine that the goods are fit, much the same as if you paid cash in advance. 

This is simply what typically is contained in credit card terms and conditions. The only ones I can find online are Permanent TSB’s at the link below, but I expect other issuers to be much the same. Condition 8 clearly states that the issuer is not liable for third party goods and services. Remember, they are selling you unsecured credit, not consumer protection.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Bamboo (1 Nov 2003)

*.*

There's a distinction between goods provided that are of not of merchantable quality (which is a consumer issue between buyer and retailer) and the seeking of payment for the provision of goods or services that haven't been provided.

An implicit condition of authorising a retailer to debit your CC account is that they provide something in return.  Where they seek payment through the vehicle of your CC, I think it's reasonable that you should have scope to withhold this payment if the good/service hasn't been provided.  It's natural justice (even if it isn't provided for explicitly in your terms and conditions) and is a facility that your CC company should be willing to provide on your behalf.  After all, you are their customer (even if the concept of customer service is not widely known within the financial services sector).  This doesn't equate to a refusal to pay. 

Personally, it's a facility I have used successfully (and appropriately) in the past.  I only offer it to this forum as a possible reason why our Vietnamese friends won't accept plastic - it doesn't guarantee them payment in circumstances where they can't (literally) come up with the goods.


----------



## Ishmael Whale (1 Nov 2003)

I agree that, card issuers don't want to see fraud and understand that, to do this, they need to protect card holders. And, indeed, because of this and the traceability involved in credit card transactions means it is probably not a great method for a fraudster to get payment. 

But I still have a bother in that the card issuer is not a party to the supply of the goods. My understanding is if your merchant can prove you authorised payment that is not reversable. I have never had such a complaint myself. In your case did you cancel the transaction on the basis that you had authorised payment but goods had not been received, or on the basis that, say, it was a telephone order and the merchant could not have produced evidence you had actually made the order?


----------



## car (2 Nov 2003)

*mail from them*

further to the fact you cant buy dvds and cds with credit cards from the media section of vietnam online store, I mailed their customer service and got a reply from one Dung Doan, whose mail addy was catchall@vietnamonlinestore.com so Im just guessing that they are part of the overall store.

------------------
Dear Sir,

I am sorry but we are unable to accept credit card at the moment. We will advise you when we are.

Thank you and kind regards,
Dung Doan 
----------------

guess its either risk the moneygram which would cost 12 euro with BOI (I rang) as they dont allow personal customers to send cash transfers internationally.  This service is only for business customers. hmmmm!!

I suppose if I was really keen to buy from them I could pick up a mona liza for 110 dollars, but I may just pick up the real thing next time in paris, I wonder does the louvre take visa?  I'll have to up the limit somewhat tho.


----------



## Alan Moore (3 Nov 2003)

*Noticed at the weekend....*

that a lot of the DVDs you can order on the site (1) aren't even released yet and (2) are all region free. The distributors hardly ever release region free DVD's.


----------



## mcc (4 Nov 2003)

*Vietnam websote*

Hi, I've purchased several 'lots' of DVD's and CD's, all perfect quality and delivered within 7 days if in stk.  If not, good service for selecting alternatives.  Know several mates who've also purchased from the site, all with no problems except one who recevied poor quality DVD.  These were exchanged promptly with no issues.  Seems ok to me, and at that price is a good gamble anyway.


----------



## Joe Nonety (4 Nov 2003)

*Re: Vietnam websote*

Are the DVDs bone fide in that they're in a proper DVD case with the proper sleeve and the proper print on the actual DVD i.e. not just a blank DVD with someone's handwriting on it and a black and white photocopy as the DVD sleeve???


----------



## MAK (4 Nov 2003)

*www.vietnamonlinestore.com*

Where did people first hear of this site ? I notice it returns only one entry on Google, compared to 15,500,000 for amazon.com, so it can't be that well known.


----------



## Aquila (5 Nov 2003)

*Re: www.vietnamonlinestore.com*

A search of usenet via Google Groups returns no entries at all.


----------



## ann (5 Nov 2003)

*vietnamonline*

a friend of mine has purchased cds and dvds from this website. they are copies but at that price who cares really. u can send cash to the relevant address but u have to send it by registered post.
and u also have to buy a minimum of 10 discs


----------



## rainyday (5 Nov 2003)

*Re: vietnamonline*

A note of caution - take recommendations from unknown, unregistered users with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Joe Nonety (5 Nov 2003)

*Re: vietnamonline*

So the DVDs are copies.
Do they come in a case with the proper movie sleeve?
Why should I trust a company involved in an illegal practice anyway?
Eventually this company are going to get caught and the list of customers who bought pirate movies and CDs might be trouble.


----------



## Alan Moore (25 Nov 2003)

*Re: vietnamonline*

Did any of the regulars out there go ahead and order from this? If so how'd you get on?


----------



## car (26 Nov 2003)

*buying the dvds*

alan,
didnt go for it in the end as they wouldnt take visa.  If I do well in leopardstown over xmas I may send 50 quid off  to dung doan and take the chance that the dvds are sent.


----------



## WalterJ (14 Mar 2006)

To those of you thinking about Vietnam Online Store, I was recently in 'nam and paid a visit myself - I was backpacking the country and on the look out for some bootleg software along the way - To this end, I entered this large store in the main backpacker district of HoChiMinh City. 
At the time I wasn't aware of it's name, entering it on the basis of its apparent large selection of titles piled up on shelves.

I found the place to be clean and professional and ended up walking out of there with a whole stack of software - all of which has so far worked for me. The receipt indicated that I in fact visited 'vietnam online store'. The staff pointed this out to me before I left, saying that I could order more software at any time by going to the url on their business card. 

Something important to note is that the physical Veitnam online store only contains stocks of audio CDs, audio & video DVDs computer and console software - no clothes, paintings or such. The area in HCMC where the store is located is a backpacker zone. Those of you who have been around asia would be familiar with such zones - all along the main street and dozens of t-shirt and local craft shops, as well as: unique to HCMC, reproduction painting studios. Presumably the staff from the store will go out in the street and purchase whatever you want from the various stalls and stores nearby. This also explains the massively inflated price.
In HCMC the mona lisa is roughly 30 USD depending on how large you want it. only the very largest knock offs of renaissance paintings crack the  100USD Mark
The question it raises is supply and demand. The painting studios have a couple of artists copying various works from books constantly, but they take time to produce an artwork so there is very little 'made to order' trade in this part of the city. Mostly, they pick major works and produce them, anticipating the demand of the backpackers. This means - it might be dicey getting what you order from the site in terms of paintings.
That said, the paintings are amazing. I came home with a Van Gogh, a Picasso and an intricately painted movie poster for 'metropolis' by fritz lang. They all look fantastic in proper frames.

Right now I plan to try the online order service to update a few items in my software collection so I will keep you posted how this goes. But rest assured, at the very least Vietnam online Store exists, it is a real building staffed by real people - and it has an absolutely amazing selection of bootlegged media (yes its all fakes - you can't get real dvds for 2 bucks kiddies). As for weather they honor their mail orders, I will let you know, but I am optimistic, seeing how slick the operation was in HCMC

PS - the software I got from Vietnam Online Store is all branded dvd111.com which I believe is where the re-direct takes you if you type in [broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (14 Mar 2006)

Do you have any vested interest in the operations mentioned?


> That said, the paintings are amazing. I came home with a Van Gogh, a Picasso and an intricately painted movie poster for 'metropolis' by fritz lang. They all look fantastic in proper frames.


Reminds me of the old _Tommy Cooper_ joke ... I was clearing out my attic the other day and found a _Rembrandt _and a _Stradivarius_. Unfortunately _Stradivarius _couldn't paint and _Rembrandt _made terrible violins!


----------

